# Stokkebye Villiger 1888 After Dinner



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It says vaper on front and vaperbur on back - I agree with the latter.

Like Peterson's Irish Flake this tobacco needs some air time to reveal its potential. While it ishn't overly moist out the tin, it does run a tad on the sour side and, folded and twisted, won't easily stay lit. Once it has some air/dry time it reveals itself as tangy, tart, tar, toasty and a hint of citrus. This tobacco is a top-drawer flake, well blended and executed. It expect it will age brilliantly. It starts our reminding me of Escudo and finishes with smokey whiffs of Reiner Long Golden Flake.

I rate this tobacco:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

How many Moo's do you go up to? Good review, makes me want to try it!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Troutman22 said:


> How many Moo's do you go up to? Good review, makes me want to try it!


Four cows is my top rating, Troutly. It's lovely stuff when it dries out just so. MMoo


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like you milked this rating for all it's worth, eh Moo? Four Moos to chase the blues. :tu

Glad to see it's good stuff, too! I thought it looked a lot like LGF, and now it sounds like I might be able to stop breaking the bank with Reiner. :smile:


----------

